# First buy



## Diamondsangel (Oct 2, 2020)

Off to look at a mk2 tommorro high millage at 150 part service history but looks very nice anything i need to be looking at inparticular cant wait to get started forum stickers are ready to go lol cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Check thoroughly for any damp as drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
There are many common places where water can get in & leaking windscreen seals are being reported recently.
Check the MK2 KB for water leak info.
Recent reports of rear chassis/floor corrosion, but that could just be that particular car.
Hoggy.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Diamondsangel said:


> Off to look at a mk2 tommorro high millage at 150 part service history but looks very nice anything i need to be looking at inparticular cant wait to get started forum stickers are ready to go lol cheers


I'd be very weary to buy a TT with just part service history and 150K miles. What year is it? I recently bought a 2008 model with less than 60K miles in Harrogate for £6.9K, manual, 2WD in absolute pristine condition, full service history.

What spec is it and what's the asking price?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamondsangel (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks peeps good list of checks there thats great, its a 2007 petrol manual 2l 200bhp not mapped all as standard red leather interior sat nav asking 3400 but will listen to offers so going for 3000 i got a budget of 3500 ish and will only be doing limited miles as is basically just as a toy lol


----------



## Diamondsangel (Oct 2, 2020)

2wd as no quattro badge?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Diamondsangel (Oct 2, 2020)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Hi back lol


----------



## Diamondsangel (Oct 2, 2020)

It was a wreck lol back to drawing board


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Diamondsangel said:


> It was a wreck lol back to drawing board


Plenty more out there just take your time and find a good one, took me over a year to find the right qS and that was when they were 2/3 years old


----------

